# One Budgie can't fly.



## mrgsrobertson (11 mo ago)

My son got 3 budgies (2 M, 1 F) from the same pet shop about 6 weeks ago. They were 3 -4 months old. They've always been very nervous, so today was the first time we could get them out of their cage and we discovered that the female can't fly.

We suspected flying problems because she tends to climb around the cage. Her behaviour has never changed so I assume she has never been able to fly. 

Her feathers and wings look exactly the same as the other two birds. They all get along well. I don't think the other budgies have done anything to her.

What could the problem be? Is there anything we could do for her? Would a vet be able to help?

The intention was always to have the budgies flying free whenever we're in the house but will this be possible if one budgie has to walk?

I'd be grateful for any advice as these are our first birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please post pictures of the budgie. *


----------



## mrgsrobertson (11 mo ago)

Thanks for responding. Not sure if these will tell you much. She sitting on top of the cage. The other two flew off when I approached.


----------



## mrgsrobertson (11 mo ago)

She just jumped off the top of the cage. I had to catch her and she flew very short distances. One of her wings seems to be at a funny angle when she flies. Would that be a broken wing?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where did you get these budgies?
Did you get them from a pet shop or a breeder?
Her wings have not been clipped so that is not the issue.
If one of the wings is at a strange angle, is it that way when she is not flying?
Have you taken her to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up?*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Why did you choose to get three budgies? Generally when you have three, two will bond and one will be left out.
Additionally, having two of one gender and one of another gender isn't a good practice.
You are going to have to do everything necessary to discourage breeding.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Would you please also post pictures of the two males?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## mrgsrobertson (11 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply. 

Her wing seems fine when she is not flying but she holds it kind of in front of her body when she is flying. She can fly for about 1 second only. She didn't even fly when I was chasing her, after her first 2 short flights. You would recommend seeing a vet then?

In answer to your other questions -
We got 3 budgies out of ignorance, I suppose but luckily all three seem to have bonded together without any being left out and there's been no sign of breeding behaviour so far.

We got them from a pet shop with a good reputation for birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would definitely take her to an Avian Vet. If you are able to locate one that has the ABVP certification, that is best.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please ensure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*Keep in mind that currently the budgies are not in condition. *
*When they are, their behavior will change and the two males may aggressive toward one another if they both want to mate with the female.

Rearranging their cage frequently will help tremendously.
Please be sure you never put a nest box or anything that could be used as a nesting site in their cage.
When they come into condition, you need to limit the light they get to 8 hours a day and limit the amount of protein in their diet.

I hope the female's wing is simply strained or sprained and the vet tells you it will heal properly on its own.
Please update us in this thread after her appointment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## mrgsrobertson (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all your help. I'll look for an avian vet in the area.


----------

